# Sony DSR-25P DVCAM-Rekorder mit 2"Display!Gebraucht zu verkaufen



## roooster (15. Februar 2008)

Sony DSR-25P DVCAM-Rekorder mit 2"Display!Gebraucht zu verkaufen! 

http://avepro.net/html/video/sony_dsr25.htm 

Auf Wunsch auch Bilder per mail. 


Hat wenige Kopfstunden.(ca.100) 
Optisch und Technisch ist das Gerät in Top-Zustand 

Daten: 
Nachfolger des Rekorder DSR-20P. Aufnahme und Wiedergabe in DV als auch in DVCAM. Ein eingebauter 2"-Farbmonitor ermöglicht Kontrolle des Videobildes sowie Anzeige des Menüs und der Audioaussteuerung. Weitere professionelle Features sind: Time-Code- Aufnahme via iLink, Auto- Repeat (autom. Wiederholfunktion), analoge Video- und Audio- Ein- und- Ausgänge sowie 19"-Einbaufähigkeit (1/2 Breite,2HE). 



Bei Interesse bitte Mail an: 

motionarts2(at)gmail.com 

VB:1000Euro! 

(NP liegt bei 3.890€) 


http://avepro.net/html/video/sony_dsr25.htm


----------



## chmee (16. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube, wir bräuchten hier noch einen Flohmarkt-Ordner 

Interessantes Gerät. Preis auf Anhieb auch attraktiv..

mfg chmee


----------



## roooster (16. Februar 2008)

Ja ein Flohmarkt Ordner wäre gut!

Das Gerät ist in absolutem Topzustand und zu diesem Preis nirgends zu haben
Da ich gerade etwas knapp bei Kasse bin biete ich es an.
Sonst würde ich es ja behalten.

Thx


----------



## goela (18. Februar 2008)

Stimmt! Oder vielleicht mal bei einem Auktionshaus Deines vertrauens anbieten!


----------

